# Topics > AI in car and transport > Cargo transport, freight transport >  Drone-delivery network, JD.com, Inc., Beijing, China

## Airicist

Developer - JD.com, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Robots now delivering e-commerce parcels in China"

June 28, 2017

----------

